# Rear panel of GTO



## GTOJEFF (Nov 1, 2004)

What does every one think?


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

If there is a pic here, I'm not seeing it.


----------



## Hot Sauce (Mar 21, 2005)

diverdan said:


> If there is a pic here, I'm not seeing it.



I agree. I have no idea what he's talkin 'bout


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Uhhhhhhh, I don't see it either....... :confused 
Are you talking about the piece that the license plate attaches to? And if you are, are you talking about painting it a different color? Because if you are I have a customer who has a Quicksilver 04 and he painted his semi-flat black and it looks bad ass!!!! :cheers


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Pretty stealthy as I can't see it. 

If you're talking factory stock -- the split exhaust tips of the '05 look better but the grey panel between them looks worse.

BTW, GTODEALER -- I think the center panel on the rear deck lid would look FANTASTIC painted flat/semi-flat black.


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

If you look carefylly you may be able to see a white GTO in the snow!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## blackonblack (Jan 13, 2005)

asteng88 said:


> If you look carefylly you may be able to see a white GTO in the snow!!!!! :rofl:


I saw a black GTO at night!


----------



## JTYLER1604 (Jun 3, 2005)

How? Were you using night vision?


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

*Invisible ink*

He stole a bottle of invisible ink from Tom and Jerry. He then repainted his cars rear panel and took a photo. It makes it so police can't see you from behind. If I did not know better I would swear there was nothing there. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

:lol: :lol: ....isn't it funny how we can take a screwed up thread and wind up the terms "invisible ink", "Tom and Jerry", and my favorite "night vision"! That's why I love this forum!! :lol:


----------



## Clevite 77 (Dec 21, 2004)

I think I know what he's getting at...

looking at the front wheel, it looks a lot bigger than the rear, and I think it's because the rear quarter is actually kind of tall, it's definitely not as "sporty" looking as a WS6/SS.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Clevite 77 said:


> I think I know what he's getting at...
> 
> looking at the front wheel, it looks a lot bigger than the rear, and I think it's because the rear quarter is actually kind of tall, it's definitely not as "sporty" looking as a WS6/SS.



Ummm...er...._what?_


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Ummm...er...._what?_


.....my thoughts exactly....


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

everything is just guessing at this point but we like to go of on tangents in every ohter post why not here


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

*And now for something completely different.....*

I recently picked a new primary care physician. After 
two visits and exhaustive lab test, he said I was 
doing "fairly well" for my age. 

A little concerned about that comment, I couldn't 
resist asking him, "Do you think I'll live to be 80?" 

He asked, "well, do you smoke tobacco or drink beer or 
wine?" "Oh no", I replied. "I've never done either." 

Then he asked, "Do you eat rib-eye steaks and 
barbecued ribs?" I said, "No, I heard that all red 
meat is very unhealthy." 

"Do you spend a lot of time in the sun, like playing 
golf / sailing / ballooning / motorcycling / rock climbing?! " "No I don't", I said. 

He said, "Do you gamble, drive fast cars, or sexually 
fool around?" 

"No", I said. "I have never done any of those things." 

He looked at me and said, "Then why do you give a sh!t if you live to be 80?"


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

TexasRealtor said:


> I recently picked a new primary care physician. After
> two visits and exhaustive lab test, he said I was
> doing "fairly well" for my age.
> 
> ...


 :lol: funny joke!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


>


Damnit where do you get these pics? :lol:


----------



## Palmer (Sep 23, 2004)

GOTTA LOVE SOME OF THESE JPEGS!!

:cheers


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Husband and wife are waiting at the bus stop with t! heir nine
children.
A blind man joins them after a few minutes. When the bus arrives, they
find it overloaded and only the wife and the nine kids are able to
fit onto the bus.
So the husband and the blind man decide to walk. After a while, the
husband gets irritated by the ticking of the stick of the blind man
as he taps it on the sidewalk, and says to him, "Why don't you put a
piece of rubber at the end of your stick? That ticking sound is driving me
crazy."

The blind man replies, "If you would've put a rubber at the end of
YOUR stick, we'd be riding the bus ... so shut the hell up."


----------

